# Whats you favor oatmeal??



## Artic137 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine is apple whats yours


----------



## Elzee (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer to cook my own oatmeal, usually the one minute oatmeal and then, just add nuts, coconut, dried cranberries, and other dried fruit - depending what I have in my kitchen cupboards. Usually I add cinnamon and nutmeg. A little sprinkle of nutmeg really adds something special to hot oatmeal. My husband adds a pat of butter to his hot oatmeal. I am trying to cut back on fats and sugars, so I only add a little sweetener to my oatmeal. Plus, of course, the chopped nuts and dried fruits.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 14, 2013)

I only use porridge oats, uncooked, with soya milk. 

Oats are a very healthy food.


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2013)

I make porridge for breakfast quite often especially during those rather cool mornings when it is around the -28c mark..
Somehow a hot bowl of cereal in the morning seems to stick to your ribs and warm up the cockles of your heart..

I make and serve mine just plain and add some splenda brown sugar and heavy cream.. That's all !!!
I use either the one minute one or the quick one but NEVER that instant stuff.. I will cook my oatmeal................


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 26, 2013)

I prefer the texture of old fashioned oats. I add honey,milk or cream, cinnamon, chopped nuts and bits of dried fruit when I have some.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 29, 2013)

Old fashion oats, with chopped apple cooked in, cinnamon and a dash of lowfat half n half on top....yummy on a cold morning.


----------

